# Resident Visa Expiry



## tabrezmusheer

Hi,
I hold a Intra Company Resident Visa that expires in 2.5yrs time. Does it lapse if i dont visit Japan for the next 6months?


----------



## myrrh

tabrezmusheer said:


> Hi,
> I hold a Intra Company Resident Visa that expires in 2.5yrs time. Does it lapse if i dont visit Japan for the next 6months?


How did you get an "Intra Company Resident Visa"--enabling transfer between overseas and Japanese branches of the same company--without then coming to Japan to work? 

Ask the staff at your company--you know, the ones who sponsored your visa--about the rules. I'm sure they will know.


----------



## tabrezmusheer

myrrh said:


> How did you get an "Intra Company Resident Visa"--enabling transfer between overseas and Japanese branches of the same company--without then coming to Japan to work?
> 
> Ask the staff at your company--you know, the ones who sponsored your visa--about the rules. I'm sure they will know.


I had an Intra Company Resident Visa which allowed me to work and live in Japan for a long duration. I received this from my company branch in Japan. I should directly as ask them. Thank you


----------

